# blocked packages [risolto]

## piero.turra

Durante un aggiornamento portage mi ha informato del fatto che alcuni pacchetti di kde bloccavano altri pacchetti, così io li ho disinstallati, ma dopo aver effettuato questa operazione portage mi segnala ancora che quei pacchetti bloccano altri pacchetti, e se cerco di disinstallarli non li trova!

```
[blocks B] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3)
```

bloccano kdebase anche:

kdebase-data, kfind, konqueror, kdesu, libconq, kcminit, kdebase-kioslaves, kdialog, kcontrol, khelpcenter, khotkeys

kdebase blocca tutti gli altri sopra elencati.

quando provo a cancellare uno qualsiasi dei pacchetti mi da il seguente output

```
# emerge -C kde-base/kcontrol

--- Couldn't find 'kde-base/kcontrol' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge
```

[/code]Last edited by piero.turra on Fri Apr 13, 2007 12:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *piero.turra wrote:*   

> Durante un aggiornamento portage mi ha informato del fatto che alcuni pacchetti di kde bloccavano altri pacchetti, così io li ho disinstallati, ma dopo aver effettuato questa operazione portage mi segnala ancora che quei pacchetti bloccano altri pacchetti, e se cerco di disinstallarli non li trova!
> 
> 

 

è un problema di dipendenze.

nel tuo sistema, esiste un pacchetto che richiede nelle dipendenze quelle voci che forzano il blocco.

generalmente, si risolve aggiornando il pacchetto, che successivamente modifica l'albero delle dipendenze.

in altri casi dipende dalla presenza di pacchetti ~arch, che possono avere dipendenze incompatibili con altri in versione stabile.

in ogni caso lancia:

```

# emerge -uDpvNt world

```

l'opzione t ti restituisce l'elenco a colori del merge, completo dell'albero delle dipendenze.

----------

## Scen

Il tuo problema è famoso: hai installato pacchetti KDE monolotici, e stai tentando d'installare pacchetti KDE "split".

Buona lettura: The KDE Split Ebuilds HOWTO  :Cool:  (purtroppo la traduzione italiana non è aggiornata all'ultima versione)

----------

## Kernel78

Una stringa come quella che hai postato tu la da anche a me se cerco di installare kdebase (pacchetto monolitico) quando io ho già installato dagli split, il fatto però che altri pacchetti ti risultino non installati mi fa supporre che tu abbia fatto un'installazione mezza monolitica e mezza split (cosa fattibile ma che comporta diverse noie nella manutenzione).

Sarebbe preferibile sostituire i monolitici con gli split seguendo la guida che ti hanno postato.

----------

## piero.turra

grazie mille, adesso leggo la guida, e vi faccio sapere se riesco a risolvere.

----------

## crisandbea

 *piero.turra wrote:*   

> grazie mille, adesso leggo la guida, e vi faccio sapere se riesco a risolvere.

 

sicuramente ci riuscirai,   io comunque eliminerei prima i pacchetti monolitici di kde che hai sul sistema, in questo modo 

```
equery list kde-base/ | grep 3\.4 | xargs emerge --unmerge --pretend
```

  dove 3\.4 stà va sostituito con l'eventuale versione di kde che hai sul tuo pc.

dopo di che installi gli ebuild di kde seguendo la guida suggerita da "Scen".

ciao

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> io comunque eliminerei prima i pacchetti monolitici di kde che hai sul sistema, in questo modo 
> 
> ```
> equery list kde-base/ | grep 3\.4 | xargs emerge --unmerge --pretend
> ```
> ...

 

Io farei prima pacchetti binari per poter ripristinare al volo in caso di emergenza ...

Non capisco poi la necessità del grep  :Confused:  in kde-base esistono solo 2 pacchetti che hanno il numero di versione che non inizia con "3." e gli altri sono tutti 3.5.* visto che la 3.4 è stata rimossa.

----------

## crisandbea

@Kernel78

in effetti il grep è superfluo nel caso l'utente si trovi nella situazione da te descritta.

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @Kernel78
> 
> in effetti il grep è superfluo nel caso l'utente si trovi nella situazione da te descritta.

 

Beh, la situazione da me descritta è quella di chi ha portage aggiornato e prima di cercare di passare da monolitico a split è caldamente consigliato syncare  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   @Kernel78
> 
> in effetti il grep è superfluo nel caso l'utente si trovi nella situazione da te descritta. 
> 
> Beh, la situazione da me descritta è quella di chi ha portage aggiornato e prima di cercare di passare da monolitico a split è caldamente consigliato syncare 

 

sono pienamente d'accordo con te, mi ero solo messo in un caso un pò più generale.   

grazie di avermi fatto notare comunque la cosa.  :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> sono pienamente d'accordo con te, mi ero solo messo in un caso un pò più generale.   
> 
> grazie di avermi fatto notare comunque la cosa.  

 

Magari fraintendo io ma quel grep sarebbe potuto servire solo in caso di presenza in portage di versioni slotted di kde, così come era quando c'erano la 3.4 e la 3.5 ma visto che adesso c'è solo la 3.5 e che quando ci sarà la 4.0 non ci saranno più i monolitici direi che quel grep sarebbe potuto servire solo nel caso particolare di versioni slotted di kde installate (e se ne voleva mantenere una) ma solo nel passato, appunto la 3.4 e la 3.5

Quindi ne ora ne mai dovrebbe servire quel grep o ho frainteso qualcosa ?

----------

## crisandbea

@Kernel78

Direi che hai azzecato tutto.    :Laughing:      a priori non sapendo se una persona possa aver installato kde-3.4 o 3.5 o 3.5.5(dove il grep non serve),  l'avevo inserito.      :Wink: 

Ciauz

----------

## piero.turra

Problema risolto, ora non mi resta che reinstallare kde.

Per la cronca il comando lo ho dato senza grep, infatti avevo solo kde 3.5  :Smile: 

grazie mille a tutti per l'aiuto.

----------

